# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  2Die4-Grupi shqiptar fierak

## AlBaNiaN_GaNg

2die4 eshte 1  grup qe kendon rrep shqip. Ju pelqen?

----------


## Henri

Jane mire fare. Ervini eshte megjithemend king  :ngerdheshje:  djem te rinj veç dhe kane rreth tre kater vjet qe merren me grupin. Kete vit kishin filluar dhe koncerte ne Athine (ku jetojne). Do mundohem t'u ve ca foto ketu nga grupi.

----------


## AlBaNiaN_GaNg

Henro do besh gjene me te bukur, se dhe mua me pelqejne po vetem kam degjuar kenget, si di fare si jane si paraqitje ve ca foto lal. Rrofsh.
feat crazy Ani- ajo eshte e lezetsme, po dhe ervini kendon bukur.

----------


## BruNe EmBeL

Si grup duket i lezetcem. Do vecoja 1 nga kenget e tyre qe me pelqen shume, eshte kenga "Per Nenen" 
ps: Ervini ka ze te bukur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tironce_Moderne

Jane grup i bukur, po se dija une qe jetonin ne greqi keta..

Ata ne cdo kenge e kane fiksm po s'thane Sh**** e keni degjuar? lol kur jam vetem ne makine i degjoj, se amerikanet s'kuptojne vetem tundin koken, kur jemi te rinj shqiptar,prape i degjojme. Kurse prinderit tane ahaaa..s'jane mesuar me kenge te tilla duan kozma dushin lol

o henri go ahead na trego ca foto se ne internet vetem kenget kane vene ato, jo foto.

----------


## MEDEA

mua me pelqejne megjithese nqs nuk i degjon fjalet e kengeve por mban vesh vetem ritmin, duket pak si monoton...vertet bejne rep, por kjo sdo te thote se duhet te jete i njejti tingulll nga fillimi ne fund.
te pakten ne ato kenge qe kam degjuar une keshtu ka qene.
 :flutura:

----------


## DJ ROLO

Por kenga e pare ne greqisht me cuditi, por tani qe po thoni ju po e kuptoj se jetokan ne greqi...

 Nuk eshte e leht te krijosh nje grup jo me teper te shtosh kenge ne albume etj etj

 Kurajo per me teper.

----------


## The Dardha

I inkurajoj te krijojne muzike te tyren se boll i kopjuan kenget 2Pac-ut.

----------


## KACAKU

Zakinosht shkojne per kafe te Fokionos Negri(po te doni ti takoni)
 :perqeshje:

----------


## The Dardha

U jap kurajo me teper grupit per keng me te reja dhe me reale

----------


## DJ ROLO

Une jam shume i gezuar qe nje grup i ri nga qyteti im te formojn nje grup disi te lezecem qe disa te tjer jan mundur dhe nuk kan patur sukses dhe per kete i falenderoj edhe nga ana ime personale se edhe une jam mundur te ndihmoja disa grupe te vogla qe mundoheshin te krijonin dicka .Une iu uroj nga zemra te shpirtit te muzikes suksese dhe strese me pak per albume te reja.

----------


## XimiD

shume  e  bukur  eshte " jetes  sone "

----------


## Tironce_Moderne

o kacakkkk po thuj iher atij bukuroshit nga 2die4 vinit te futet ne forum mer. Kesaj rradhe e kam pa tallje. Gjithe keto lavderime ne, edhe ata se cajne koken te na thone as Kalimera-kalispera  lol  :perqeshje:  

Respekt per KOPELLAT  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Letersia 76

mire duket i kam degjuar disa kenge ...
merespect Letersia 76!

----------


## twist

une do te bija dakord me Tha Dardha qe nganjehere e teprojne dhe ato, une i kam degjuar si grup dhe ne pergjithesi me kane pelqyer por mendoj qe tani duhet te fillojne vete dhe ta lejne stilin e 2Pac menjeane sepse ne te gjithe albumin nuk bejne gje tjeter vetem se shajne grupet e tjera shqipetare(Jetes sone 2)dhe mundohen te rhym-in shpejt si Tupac...do te thoja qe hip-hop nuk eshte nje tradite qe p.sh e shpiken te zinjt edhe neve nuk na takon te kendojme !!! perkundrazi hip-hop-i eshte nje kulture qa ka trokitur ne c'do vend dhe tani edhe ne shqiperi prandaj qe tia hapim portat une mendoj qe duhet te punojme vete sebashku (jo te shajme njeri-tjetrin se asnje nuk eshte master)dhe jo mos te kopjojme pavarsisht se e kemi te veshtire por eshte vetem fillimi ky eshte mendimi im por do kisha deshire ti shikoja njehere se nuk e kam idene se kush jane :sarkastik:  

Standing tall twist    :majmun duke kercyer:

----------


## BlondiE_18

they're ok....megjithse kenget i kane shume te ekzagjeruara...une pelqej vetem kengen"nenes"

----------


## DJ ROLO

Hi kam deshire qe ky grup te behet me i degjuar por me kryesorja ne dialekt e jo me fjale te keqija por fjale qe te prekin shumicen e njerzve pra me e thjeshta dhe me bukura dashurine se per kete kenget kurr nuk vdesin me breza me radhe  kisha deshire ata pra grupi te jene me reale ndaj jetes dhe kenges ,flm.

----------


## Tironce_Moderne

ne krahasim me grupet e tjera shqiptare 2die4 eshte mire mer. Se ka stilin e 2pacut mire i kane kenget prape, si shan dot, Pastaj 2pac is #1 singer of hip-hop ne usa. Kshu qe..lol

po te 1 kenge e tyre kam degjuar qe pervec qe shajne "the dreams" thone dhe dhe 1 grup tjeter.."usa fauli" dicka e tille kush jane ata????

----------


## twist

tironce

mendimi im eshte qe mos te kopjojne se mua do me vinte shume mire sikur ata te ishin grupi me i famshem ne shqiperi dhe te ishin krenar me punen qe kane bere vete jo duke marre nga te tjeret dhe pa filluar akoma shajne te tjeret...por nejse... nuk jane keq..lol aty thone: " ahh po na falni se e tepruam pak se ne kemi kengetare profesionista qe me te cilet nderohemi me ta The Dreams, Westside Family, Spirit Voice, Doktor Flori me lekuren e dashit qe kujton se eshte sexy....bam bam e meritojne shker**atat"
me vjen per te qeshur se kete fjalen shker**ate a kane perdorur rreth 10000 here ne album.......nejse te rinj jane

easy life 
twist   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kiki

Ti Henri kujdes me ato fotot .Sa per Ervinin ,ka nga ngjan per i bukur ai .....hahahahaaaaa.Kete vere grupi nga Fieri (yne ) ishte per koncerte ne Sarande e  ne Fier me duket ,por s'jam sh e bindur.Ervini kendon vertete bukur.Enjoh prej kohesh por qe te behej kengetar dhe me fame edhe ketu ne forum ,se mendoja kurre.Thoni ju pse nuku dalin ketej nga forumi ,se c'kam nje bindje (qofsha gabuar )qe nuku dine te perdorin compjuterin....hahahaaaaaaaa

----------

